# medicine



## suben (Nov 15, 2010)

i take bendroflumethiazide duartic tablet and have been told that i cannot get them over there, does anybody else need these, and did they get a similer one there
Thanks


----------



## howard4 (Nov 6, 2008)

suben said:


> i take bendroflumethiazide duartic tablet and have been told that i cannot get them over there, does anybody else need these, and did they get a similer one there
> Thanks


 This is correct but there are alternatives.I was taking Atenanol and Bendroflumethiazide for blood pressure I now take a combined drug called Atehexal which was prescribed by my doctor here in Paphos-had no problems.


----------



## poshgit (Mar 30, 2018)

suben said:


> i take bendroflumethiazide duartic tablet and have been told that i cannot get them over there, does anybody else need these, and did they get a similer one there
> Thanks


I am taking bendroflumethiazide which was prescribed to me in the UK
However I now stay in Cyprus and cannot get this drug here
I have been given a drug called Didralin. Is this the same equivalent?


----------

